# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Vịnh Hạ Long trở thành kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới - Vinh Ha Long

## thietht

*19h (giờ GMT) ngày 11/11, tức khoảng 2h sáng 12/11 giờ Việt Nam, trên trang web của Tổ chức New7Wonders đã công bố danh sách 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới, trong đó có vịnh Hạ Long.*

Cùng với vịnh Hạ Long còn có rừng Amazon ở Nam Mỹ; thác nước Iguazu ở Argentina và Brazin; đảo Jeju của Hàn Quốc; sông ngầm vườn quốc gia Puerto Princesa của Philippines; đảo Komodo thuộc Indonesia và núi Table của Nam Phi.

Trao đổi với VnExpress, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác quốc tế, Bộ Văn hóa Thể thao và Du lịch, cho rằng vịnh Hạ Long chiến thắng là do nỗ lực của Chính phủ và người dân trong suốt thời gian qua. Việt Nam đã huy động được cả hệ thống chính trị, toàn tâm toàn ý cho cuộc bầu chọn.

UBND tỉnh Quảng Ninh dự kiến tổ chức đêm biểu diễn nghệ thuật và bắn pháo hoa vào tối 12/11 tại khu bến phà Bãi Cháy để vinh danh kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới. Đây là cơ hội để người dân và du khách cùng chia vui với vịnh Hạ Long.

Với sự vinh danh mới này, vịnh Hạ Long có cơ hội thu hút đông đảo du khách trong và ngoài nước. Trong 9 tháng đầu năm nay, ngành du lịch Quảng Ninh đã đón 5,1 triệu lượt khách, trong đó 1,7 triệu lượt khách du lịch quốc tế.


Di tích quốc gia vịnh Hạ Long được UNESCO hai lần công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới. Lần một vào ngày 17/12/1994, vịnh Hạ Long được công nhận về giá trị thẩm mỹ. Ngày 2/12/2000, vịnh được công nhận về giá trị địa chất, địa mạo.

Vịnh Hạ Long có bờ biển dài 120 km, rộng 1.553 km2 với 1.969 hòn đảo nhỏ. Một số đảo rỗng với các hang động lớn, các đảo khác là nơi sinh sống của ngư dân. Nơi đây có đến 200 loài cá và 450 loại động vật thân mềm.

Điểm đặc trưng nữa của vịnh Hạ Long là sự phong phú của các hồ bên trong hòn đảo đá vôi, ví dụ đảo Đầu Bê có đến 6 hồ nước.


Theo Đoàn Loan - vnexpress

----------


## thuyhy_87

Thật vui sướng và tự hào! Xin chúc mừng cho vịnh Hạ Long và cũng xin cám ơn cả dân tộc VN chúng ta cũng như tất cả những ai đã quan tâm, bầu chọn cho vịnh Hạ Long được vinh danh hôm nay!

----------


## dulichminhtam

vịnh Hạ Long được công nhận. Nhiều người sẽ tới thăm nhưng để giữ được giá trị của nó thì vẫn là phụ thuộc vào ý thức của người dân Việt Nam. Nếu cứ vứt rác bừa bãi và tình trạng chặt chém thì không biết bị tước danh hiệu lúc nào.

----------


## hangnt

mình thấy sau mấy năm thì lại bầu lại thì phải ko bik đúng ko
bây h thì cứ tự hào cái đã keke 
tình trạng vứt rác với chặt chém thì mình nghĩ ở đâu cũng có nhưng làm sao mà hạn chế được càng ít thì càng tốt

----------


## dulichminhtam

ko biết Việt Nam bao giờ mới hết chạt chém đây. Đi du lịch mà buồn

----------


## Mituot

Tự hào ghê
Không bõ công mấy tuần qua mọi người đi vận động bầu chọn

----------


## thuty

Một góc nhìn khác
Mai Thanh Hải: "BẦU CHỌN VỊNH HẠ LONG": CẢ QUỐC GIA ĐANG BỊ LỪA?..

----------


## sting

nếu mà đúng như vậy thì đau quá, đề nghị các cơ quan công an làm rõ vấn đề này

----------

